# Echo Calls



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am considering buying an Echo duck call and wasnt really sure on which one to get. I will mostly be feild hunting and sometimes on small ponds. Was just wondering what one you like to use and how you like it.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you settled on Echo or open to other options?


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

One of the best calls Echo makes for the type of hunting you are talking would be between an XLT or one of their new Prime Meats. For field hunting, I prefer the XLT just because of the range. You can get down just as low as a timber call, yet still have a good top end hail call. One of the most versatile calls ever made in my opinion. The Prime Meat is a new call out this year, designed specifically for Kent Cullum (winner of the world live duck, and many meat and competition style contests). I think that it is just below the XLT and above the Timber in terms of volume. Something unique about the XLT and Prime Meat is range in tone. By this, I mean the ability to hit the low deep coarse hen and also cajun squeals and nasally whines just as easily. For the type hunting you are talking about, I don't think you could go wrong with either one of these calls.

It also depends on whether you want a double or single reed. I prefer singles, which are the ones I mentioned. The Meat Hanger is also a new call for this year, which is basically a double reed XLT, with a few minor changes. It still has that same duckiness, just more quiet.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

No im not absolutely set on them but ive heard good things about them so i wanted to know more


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a watkins, echo, primos phat lady acrylic, ZINK PH2, and RNT Orginal. And my Go to call is a Primos Acrylic Wench! A smart duck hunter will not ever do a hail call. A hail call doesnt sound like a duck. If you are hunting in a field or pot hole you are hunting the X more the likely. Feeding calls and quacks are the most important.

Think about how many guys are out there blasting 23 notes at a flock of duck in the distance. If you want a contest call buy a contest call if you want a meat call buy a meat call. Most really good meat calls come in a poly or wood version.

The biggest mistake anyone can make is to call to much especially if you are on the X. If your not on the X use motion to get attention!!!!!


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Umm, I don't think he was asking HOW to call, I think he was just wanting info about a brand of calls.


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

the new echos sound really good. you have to call the shop to get them though
prime meat - single reed
meat hanger - double reed

here is a little sample


----------



## CompetitionHunter (Nov 22, 2006)

> A smart duck hunter will not ever do a hail call.


Sure.... I guess when you see those distant ducks you just pray they fly over your spread right?


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wish in one and and crap in the other, see which one fills up first :lol: . A hail call is a must, IMO


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

RNT makes some good calls too, but that echo video on youtube sure did sound good.


----------

